# Hay Feeder



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I need some design ideas on building a good hay feeder. 

I thought I'd be all right with a free wooden shipping container, that looks like an 8 foot coffin. 

Too much of our expensive purchased hay, ends up making nice bedding.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I've used several types. I have some six sided ones like this design (This plan is for 5 sided), but I didn't like feeding grain with them as I would get sandwiched by the ewes.

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/5910.pdf

I build a nice row of feeders this year. That solved the problem of finding myself trapped between wet ewes every morning.... You can see them in these pictures:



















I like to use the PVC pipe as it is easy to work with and inexpensive. The plywood was on sale, so I think I have $35.00 in each feeder.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I like that PVC pipe thing PEX might be more resliient though. Good idea, keep the hay in but leave flexable bars to hold it in and not trap sheep!! Excellent! I should see if I can find pictures of my pallet feeders. I used 4x4 welded concrete re-enforcing wire. I could sub in plastic bars for the hard to find 4x4 mesh.


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is the combination hay and grain feeder I use. From my goat days,
The sheep do not waste any yes any hay...any leaves fall into the V grain pan below. The mesh is 4"by4" squares. All metal construction
A local guy builds them
If you got the welded rod mesh at a Tractor supply you could built the rest out of lumber
I have 2 8ft and one 4 ft I use them outside, they make a nice feeder
for the lamb creep
I cut one bunk in half for along the wall feeder

Jery


----------

